# Process of converting my T5



## Welsh will (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi everyone
Been a free member enjoying your forum chats but as now the proud owner of a Vw T5 of which im in process of converting into a camper i thought i would take up the special offer before it ends tonight.
Intentions are to kit the van as self sufficient as can be and to be able to just pack up and get off for a weekend whenever the urge gets to us. This will obviously involve no planning so Wild çamping forum was the obvious choice to get advice from others of great get aways to go check out and chill.
Hoping to start with The Lakes and Scotland as living in lanchashire, so feel free to let me know any recomendations to consider.
Hoping to have the van fully kitted by early summer 2018.
Thanks in advance everyone .


----------



## Makzine (Nov 26, 2017)

Hello and :welcome:


----------



## AuldTam (Nov 26, 2017)

Hello and welcome.
If your new to WC in a van I would recommend a trip including Isle of Mull. On the way up north you can include Loch Lomond, then Tyndrum, Oban or Glencoe depending which crossing you prefer then onto Mull. This includes motorway, A roads, B roads, single track roads and using ferries, after which you will be experienced / confident enough to take on more ambitious trips.


----------



## yorkslass (Nov 26, 2017)

Hi,:welcome::wave::wave:


----------



## Old Git (Nov 26, 2017)

Hello hope the van comes on well :have fun::welcome::welcome:


----------



## Lighthouse (Nov 30, 2017)

Hello welcome, I have a camper van, was looking at VW and nearly bought a few, also got pipped to the post for a few, ended up buying a vito to just get me camping as a couple of friends were saying hurry up and buy something, so the vito is a toe in the water van, it had been done by previous owner as a day van, i would have preferred to have decided upon my own interior so you are in a great position that you can do just that, hope all goes to plan for you


----------



## AuldTam (Dec 1, 2017)

Lighthouse said:


> Hello welcome, I have a camper van, was looking at VW and nearly bought a few, also got pipped to the post for a few, ended up buying a vito to just get me camping as a couple of friends were saying hurry up and buy something, so the vito is a toe in the water van, it had been done by previous owner as a day van, i would have preferred to have decided upon my own interior so you are in a great position that you can do just that, hope all goes to plan for you



In my experience a self-build constantly evolves/changes to best suit the way you use it. My advice would be to firstly convert it to minimum dvla requiements withn insurers timescale and once its registered as a motor caravan you can redo it to suit your needs.

Other than that i'd advise not to buy stuff you think youll need, only buy it when you find out you really need it. I have loads of stuff in the shed I thought Id need but didnt


----------



## The laird (Dec 1, 2017)

Hi welcome and enjoy


----------



## Welsh will (Dec 2, 2017)

Thanks for all the messages and advice everyone, really appreciate them all.
Yes in process of converting van from a bare van, something neither my wife or i have done before even though i work within motor trade.
We have actually done it as have been camping with kids for years but over recent years have been going to a music festival down in Dorset and have been sleeping in the back of a works van! 
So obviously we want to move up the comfort scale of an airbed to a rock n roll bed etc. But yes we have an idea of what things we want to make our experience more enjoyable but also want to explore more of our country and maximise the use of our van, hoping eventually will have all our creature comforts to make it comfortable and enjoyable whilst expoloring places with no particular plan, in otherwords if we find somewhere nice we can now stay instead of worrying about somewhere to stay for the night.
I do intend on changing lòg book to a motorhome once im at the stage i can. Still trying to investigate the advantages of this though as unsure if there are any? 
Once again though thanks for all the comments, really appreciate any advice people give us


----------



## Welsh will (Dec 3, 2017)

Thanks for all your replies and advice really appreciate them all. 
Myself and wife use to go camping with kids and we also use to go to a music festival in Dorset sleeping in back of works van on an airbed so we are both looking forward to hopefully the comforts of a rock n roll bed. 
We are trying to include things that we know we will use but also make our trips more comfortable to use throughout the year. I am intending on changing the log book to a campervan, havent really found out what the benefits of this is but im hoping there will be some?
We are looking forward to just be able to explore new places and make it up as we go along instead of finding some hidden gem location but not being able to stay long as accomadation booked somewhere else. Now we can just stay hopefully where we want.
Again thanks for all messages and advice. Always willing to listen to everyones tips


----------



## jeanette (Dec 4, 2017)

Hi and:welcome::camper:


----------



## phillybarbour (Dec 9, 2017)

Hi and welcome from another Lancs Lad.


----------

